# Another New Okie



## GuinnessGood (May 15, 2007)

Welcome to AT!


Go Pokes!


----------



## BOWJOE (Mar 1, 2003)

welcome to at


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Kurt308 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hello from SE Oklahoma. How log have you been shooting?


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Welcome.. so glad to have another Oklahoman.. we're gonna rule this place yet!


----------



## NMASON (Aug 7, 2006)

Hello from Coleman, Oklahoma!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rt66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Welcome to AT its a great site.

rt


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

welcome


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

Hello, And Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk bkoenke. Have fun here.


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to AT!

Lots of okies here!


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## BLEEDUM (Jun 15, 2007)

Hello and welcome.


----------

